
Lyft Nears Acquisition of Motivate, U.S. Bike-Share Leader - coloneltcb
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/lyft-nears-acquisition-of-motivate-u-s-bike-share-leader?shared=541973565563e8cd
======
InitialLastName
I really hope they don't pull a "GM in LA" strategy and try to wipe out these
bike-shares.

At least in NYC, one of Lyft's main marketing angles has been as a last-mile
solution for public transit; in many circumstances, bike-shares do that better
(cheaper, no need to wait for a driver, no need to pay per ride if you have a
subscription, and riding a bike in a city is often faster than driving). It's
easy to see how Lyft could see that and say "what if we just bought them and
got rid of them? More profit for us". Especially since those bike-share
programs have existing branding deals that make it hard for Lyft to use them
for their own branding.

